# Stahl playing in the snow!



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

His first snow! He loved it Bill


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

Happy dog you got there


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Athena'sMom (Jan 9, 2014)

What a beautiful dog!!


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks here are a before and after at 9 months working bark and hold! Bill


----------



## mcdanfam (Aug 27, 2013)

Cute snow pics....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MustLoveShepherds (Feb 5, 2014)

He has a gorgeous coat!!!


----------

